# This is how I've been getting more R E A L fans.



## adigold1 (Oct 15, 2015)

.


----------



## mushanga (Oct 16, 2015)

What's in it for you guys?


----------



## sinkd (Oct 16, 2015)

Link is 404


----------



## Patrick (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi Adi,
thanks for pointing towards that service, it looks interesting. I had a look at the page but there was no statement about how their service actually works. I went to the "get started" page and it seems like you have to give them access to your soundcloud account for them to start doing whatever they do.
I had a look at your soundcloud profile afterwards and it occured to me that maybe the fact that you are currently following more than 1700 accounts might have something to do with it. Is that part of the process or did you follow those people before you got started with soundudes?
Cheers!

(btw the link actually goes nowhere for me, too. I had to google my way to the site)


----------



## Infiniquity (Oct 16, 2015)

" ... you authorize us to access your SoundCloud account and allow us to specifically and deliberately follow and un-follow on your behalf SoundCloud users that our algorithms finds relevant for your content for the purpose of growing your SoundCloud fanbase." 


How I understand it: I would get more followers as I would 
1) Get followed back by a soundclouder that got automatically followed by your soundude bot.
2) Eventually get followed by other Soundudes bot

I would get more followers, not more REAL Fans/listeners. 
Furthermore as it is free, it means I would be the product not the customer of this company.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 16, 2015)

Infiniquity said:


> " ... you authorize us to access your SoundCloud account and allow us to specifically and deliberately follow and un-follow on your behalf SoundCloud users that our algorithms finds relevant for your content for the purpose of growing your SoundCloud fanbase."
> 
> 
> How I understand it: I would get more followers as I would
> ...



That is the vibe that I am getting from this aswell. When I stumble upon social media accounts that are doing the "mass follow" strategy it always leaves a bad taste. It immediately looses authenticity.
Second I would always rate social media by actual interaction and this kind of strategy does not convert to more interaction on your tracks.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 16, 2015)

adigold1 said:


> ...and they’ve increased my SoundCloud followers by a great deal with real fans that actually listen, comment, share and buy my music.


Funny how the guy is acting like he discovered the greatest service ever, when he is in fact a member of the team.
I think that's extremely lame. He keeps addressing them as "they", like as if he had nothing to do with them.



Patrick said:


> When I stumble upon social media accounts that are doing the "mass follow" strategy it always leaves a bad taste.


That's what I'm thinking. He's crossposting this everywhere on the internet.

Do a Google search for the sentence "They are *not just another Robot* that brings you fake fans!" 
Look at the search results. You can tell that he's heavily promoting this thing.



Infiniquity said:


> I would get more followers, not more REAL Fans/listeners.
> Furthermore as it is free, it means I would be the product not the customer of this company.


Absolutely.


----------



## Infiniquity (Oct 16, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> Do a Google search for the sentence "They are *not just another Robot* that brings you fake fans!"
> Look at the search results. You can tell that he's heavily promoting this thing.



At least, we're in the right part of the forum ...


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 16, 2015)

Infiniquity said:


> At least, we're in the right part of the forum ...


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 16, 2015)

Can't fool V.I. Control members, hehe. At least the interface looks nice from the screenshot


----------



## Patrick (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi Adi,
just for the record, I did not want to accuse you of anything, just making observations about how this service seems to work. And after reading some posts in the other forums you are active, it seems like "automatic following in hopes of follow-backs" is at least one of the way that this algorythm works.

What I want to say about that, is that potential "real" followers that you want to attract might be disheartened by the amount of people that someone using this service amounts on his account. At least that is the case for me. If someone follows me I often check their account or music and if I enjoy what I hear AND the people seem genuine I might follow back. Seeing that they are following 2,000+ musicians on soundcloud immediately tells me that they will never listen to my music and are not sincere with their follow. So the accounts that follow you back are mostly those that don't look at your stuff and don't listen but are in the same game: massing followers.

That is reflected in the interactions on the tracks. Let me take your account as an example here because it is the only one I know that uses this service. You have almost 2,200 followers while I float somewhere around 80 for some time now. Yet when we have a look at the tracks that we uploaded during the last three months my music has not gotten less plays. Granted my tracks mostly get listened to because they are affiliated to a game and I promote them heavily in other places like steam and the developers homepage. But the figures still point towards the fact that a lot of the followers amassed through such a service are empty weight.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 16, 2015)

And again, this is not ment as an attack. I work as an online journalist in my daytime job and have to deal with social media optimisation a lot, and it's mostly a pain in the butt. But I still enjoy looking at techniques and discussing their merrits and pitfalls.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 16, 2015)

Adi, I was not accusing you either. It's just that the thread title is somewhat misleading. The way I see it, this service gets everyone in the community to follow each other, and thus your follower count spikes, but so does your following count. As someone who likes going through my stream to listen to new pieces from the artists I follow, I just don't see this working for me, and I'm sure others feel the same way. I suppose yes, the followers are real people and not bots, but they are not genuine followers who made a conscious decision to subscribe to your music, and you are not a genuine subscriber to their music either.

Anyway, I'm sure there are many others who this service would be good for - I'm just a bit "proper" about my numbers, hehe. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 16, 2015)

adigold1 said:


> What do you mean by that exactly ?


Here is what he means:
Every business operates to make money somehow; this is not evil, it's just how business works. Even non-profit companies need to earn enough to keep the lights on, pay web hosting expenses, and pay their employees. Matt just wanted to know how Sounddudes will make enough money to do those things.


----------



## mushanga (Oct 16, 2015)

adigold1 said:


> What do you mean by that exactly ?


How do the people of Soundudes benefit from this service if they are offering it for "free"? By the looks of the website it certainly does appear as though you are an official member of the team, so to make out you are not profiting from this in any way can be interpreted as being somewhat disingenuous..

And it is clear you have been posting similar messages across a number of forums in the attempt to market the product.

Just stating the facts here..


----------



## adigold1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Honestly guys ! I really cant believe how this thread got into this direction ? I didnt ment to do any harm.
Just wanted to share with something.. and you all jumped so fast to your conclusions without any hastiest .. and yes there was a taste of accusing... 
so thank to you all.. this post was probably the last thing im sharing here with you..


----------



## mushanga (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi Adi...please don't be offended. Just asking for some clarity and transparency on this. Is there any reason why you have not responded to my question?

_How do the people of Soundudes benefit from this service if they are offering it for "free"?_


----------



## Patrick (Oct 16, 2015)

adigold1 said:


> Honestly guys ! I really cant believe how this thread got into this direction ? I didnt ment to do any harm.
> Just wanted to share with something.. and you all jumped so fast to your conclusions without any hastiest .. and yes there was a taste of accusing...
> so thank to you all.. this post was probably the last thing im sharing here with you..


Let's get this straight: you just copy/pasted a commercial post in here while several posters made an effort to discuss this in a comstructive manner. Now you answer to nothing and just act offended.
And then you "threaten" to stop sharing this stuff with us. To that I would say "ok, bye."


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 16, 2015)

On an odd note, I was just watching an iMovie tutorial on YouTube (never needed to make movies before), and the dude making the tutorial takes a minute to recommend AudioJungle as a place for cheap copyright-free music and specifically music by a dude who goes by the name AdiGold. It felt like destiny. 

Way to go, Adi.


----------



## Infiniquity (Oct 16, 2015)

adigold1 said:


> You are TOTAAALLY GOT it wrong... But i guess its much more easier to think like that..
> The only thing I can suggest you is *not* to singup for the beta..



I guess soundude as a company is happy to have you on board doing their promotion ...
May I suggest you to leave any judgement about my way of thinking out of the equation and explain how it works then?


----------

